# Madrí/Madriz/Madrit



## Residente Calle 13

*3.* También es extremadamente débil la pronunciación de la /d/ final de palabra, que en el habla poco esmerada de algunas zonas de España tiende a perderse: *[madrí, usté, berdá], por _Madrid, usted, verdad;_ en realidad, en la pronunciación normal se articula una /d/ final muy relajada, apenas perceptible. En zonas del centro de España, algunos hablantes cambian por /z/ el sonido /d/ en final de sílaba o de palabra, pronunciación que debe evitarse en el habla esmerada: *[azkirír] por _adquirir,_ *[birtúz] por _virtud_. Entre hablantes catalanes es frecuente pronunciar la /d/ final como una /t/, por influjo del catalán: *[berdát] por _verdad._


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
_
---------------------------

Here's my question:

Is saying _"Madri*z*" _for _Madrid _considered poor diction in Spain? Is it as "bad" or "worse" than saying _"Madr*í*_" or _"Madri*t*"_ ? This article seems to say that this kind of pronunciation should be avoided in formal speech but I hear people ignoring this rule quite a bit on TVE. Even Zapatero says _*libertaz*_, _*igualdaz*_, etc and what's more formal than a presidential speech?​


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

Even he´s the president, that´s not good Spanish  it´s very sad that a man who "has" our destiny on his hands, talk like this -________-


----------



## lazarus1907

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Is saying _"Madri*z*" _for _Madrid _considered poor diction in Spain? Is it as "bad" or "worse" than saying _"Madr*í*_" or _"Madri*t*"_ ? This article seems to say that this kind of pronunciation should be avoided in formal speech but I hear people ignoring this rule quite a bit on TVE. Even Zapatero says _*libertaz*_, _*igualdaz*_, etc and what's more formal than a presidential speech?


Lo del discurso presidencial... jeje, mejor lo dejamos, porque no todos se distinguen ni por su dicción ni por saber usar las palabras correctamente.

Personalmente, a mí la que menos mal me suena es "Madrí", seguido de "Madriz" (siempre y cuando no se exagere la zeta), y por último "Madrit", que me suena fatal. Pero esto es muy subjetivo, claro, porque la primera versión es la que se dice en mi tierra, y la que yo uso cuando no tengo que dar discursos ni hablar con extranjeros que están aprendiendo español. Si llevo mucho en ciertas partes de España, también acabo pronunciando mejor sin darme cuenta.


----------



## heidita

Zapatero is not precisely an example of good diction, but anyway...

In Madrid, everybody pronounces the d at the end of any word a z , so _Madriz_ is perfectly correct and is not considered a poor pronunciation.

This pronunciation is regional. And "nobody" says _Madrit_ here.


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

Yes, saying "Madriz" is considered poooooor diction, in fact you´ll heard that diction with some posh people (even if they´re posh they´re wrong about diction, the correct one, is Madrid (I know it´s a bit difficult to say, but, anyway...not everything´s on TV is right  you should watch "Canal Sur" then, you´ll know what I meant  the best way to learn maybe is listening to educated people, such as writers,philosophers.... politicians are worst talking


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Lo del discurso presidencial... jeje, mejor lo dejamos, porque no todos se distinguen ni por su dicción ni por saber usar las palabras correctamente. ( ¡ Qué razón tienes, paisano!)
> 
> Personalmente, a mí la que menos mal me suena es "Madrí", seguido de "Madriz" (siempre y cuando no se exagere la zeta, y por último "Madrit", que me suena fatal. Pero esto es muy subjetivo, claro, porque la primera versión es la que se dice en mi tierra, y la que yo uso cuando no tengo que dar discursos ni hablar con extranjeros que están aprendiendo español. Si llevo mucho en ciertas partes de España, también acabo pronunciando mejor sin darme cuenta.



Yo soy de Cádiz, y ver el nacionalismo barato del canal sur me mata -__-


----------



## heidita

Querida Ilu.. 

Si vivieras en _Madriz _no dirías esto....

¡Viva Cádiz!


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

jajajajaja


----------



## sandzilg

Como andaluza, de acuerdo con las meteduras de pata de Canal Sur (madre, qué calvario), pero, no es por nada... estoy harta *de* queen TVE y A3 y Tele5 y las demás que "no tienen" acento no informen *de *que ha pasado esto o lo otro, y harta *de *que duden *de *que la fuente era tal o cuál...


----------



## elmoch

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Here's my question:
> 
> Is saying _"Madri*z*" _for _Madrid _considered poor diction in Spain? Is it as "bad" or "worse" than saying _"Madr*í*_" or _"Madri*t*"_ ? This article seems to say that this kind of pronunciation should be avoided in formal speech but I hear people ignoring this rule quite a bit on TVE. Even Zapatero says _*libertaz*_, _*igualdaz*_, etc and what's more formal than a presidential speech?​


La pronunciación de Zapatero es muy peculiar y los imitadores lo tienen fácil para parodiarle. No sé si es costumbre de su región (es leonés), problemas suyos de vocalización o el afán de énfasis y la parsimonia que caracterizan su forma de hablar; lo cierto es que en muchos sustantivos abstractos terminados en *-ad* cambia la -d final por -z. Tal vez sea por contagio de los sustantivos en *-ez* (dejadez, solidez, jaez)... tal vez.

En Madrid capital, la pronunciación del nombre de la ciudad es muy variado y depende de muchos factores. En general se considera la terminación en _-z_ como exagerada y grotesca, mientras que la que se come directamente la _-d_ va acompañada en ocasiones del deje chulapo, aunque no siempre, porque es la forma más corriente de decirlo. La terminación en _-t_ es típica de los catalanoparlantes.


----------



## sandzilg

En Madrid capital, la pronunciación del nombre de la ciudad es muy variado y depende de muchos factores. En general se considera la terminación en _-z_ como exagerada y grotesca, mientras que la que se come directamente la _-d_ va acompañada en ocasiones del deje chulapo, aunque no siempre, porque es la forma más corriente de decirlo. La terminación en _-t_ es típica de los catalanoparlantes.[/quote]

Totalmente de acuerdo. La mayoría no quiere caer en ninguna de las categorías, consciente o inconscientemente, y lo más normal es que se oiga _Madri..th _(ni una z ni una d o t, sino algo que suena a z suave al final). 
Madrit es catalán 100%. 
Y, si aparece justo antes de la conjunción "y", todo el mundo lo pronunciará como una z: "Fui a Madri*z *y vi que..."


----------



## Ollock

Ay, si no le gusta el accento de *su* presidente, escucha a Bush.  Su accento no es la problema, pero simplemente no sabe hablar claro.  Busque por Google 'bushisms' y Ud. entenderá.


----------



## sandzilg

Je je, nucular weapons...


----------



## dassin

Bueno, aquí no tenemos Madrides (lamentablemente, porque es una linda ciudad), pero como sí tenemos castellano voy a contar una anécdota.

Hace un par de años en Donostia, quería saber dónde paraba un autobús y pregunté en la calle. Una persona muy amable me dio la información, y juro que me puse a buscar la Avenida Madériz, suponiendo que el nombre era en homenaje a alguna personalidad apellidada así: el Doctor Madériz o (con perdón) el General Madériz. Cuando pregunté de nuevo, y ante los ojos desorbitados de mi nuevo guía, caí en la cuenta de que era la Av. Madrid. 

Es posible que el ruido ambiente haya colaborado en el malentendido, pero sospecho que el que me contestó no era del País Vasco, porque me parece que ahí dicen algo más parecido a 'Madrid' o 'Madriz' con una z muy suave.

Acá yo diría que mantenemos levemente la 'd' final, pero no sé cómo sonará para los de afuera. Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Yo soy del sur de España y tanto "Madriz" como "Madrit" me parecen pronunciaciones incorrectas e indeseables, aunque prefiero la segunda. Yo intento pronunciar la "d" final, aunque supongo que no se oye a no ser que vaya seguida de vocal, pero sí que pongo la lengua en posición de "d" al terminar la palabra, el efecto es más bien un corte en la vocal anterior, es decir la pronuncio sorda.


----------



## stabu

bueno, no se si algunas veces puede influir la palabra que la sigue, es decir: "de Madrid a cielo" puede tener un sonido zeta más fuerte que "Madrid y Barcelona".

Lo que no me parece correcto es que se mire a un político para la pronunciación de Madrid, yo que tú me fijaría en la voz de Amaia Montero (a pesar de ser norteña) y su manera de pronunciarlo en la línea "recordarás las tardes de invierno por Madrid" en la canción "puedes contar conmigo". ¡ese es el Madrid que a uno le gusta escuchar!


----------



## betulina

Sí, en catalán todas las "d" finales se pronuncian "t" y por eso al hablar otra lengua (en inglés también... had y hat! uff!) pues se cuelan...  pero si somos conscientes de ello, se intenta no hacer la oclusión tan marcada...


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Gracias a todos por las excelentes respuestas.

P.D. El acento de algunas catalanas me encanta, y me vuelve loco


----------



## acomcon

Cordiales saludos,

Este tema ya estaba cerrado pero me alegro de haberlo encontrado, y no puedo aguantar el hacer un comentario. 

Soy española de nacimiento y toda la vida la he pasado entre España y América Latina, sobre todo Venezuela. Desde niña siempre me llamó la atención que en España los presentadores de televisión no se preocuparan por corregir la pronunciación del sonido de "Z" por "D" al final de las palabras: *verdaz* por *verdad*, *Madriz* por *Madrid*, etc. Me parecía un error de pronunciación tan criticable como el que se comete en algunos lugares de América cuando se pronuncia "L" por "R": *calol* por *calor*, *caltón* por *cartón*. 

En español las letras con dos sonidos son la "C" y la "G". En ninguna parte he visto que éste sea el caso de la "D". Pero por lo que he leído, en España ese error no se considera tal.

Que tengan un feliz día.


----------



## natasha2000

acomcon said:
			
		

> Me parecía un error de pronunciación tan criticable como el que se comete en algunos lugares de América cuando se pronuncia "L" por "R": *calol* por *calor*, *caltón* por *cartón*.


 
Ah sí? 

Qué interesante... Yo pensaba que sólo los chinos hablando español dicen L en vez de R.... ¿En qué países, en concreto?


----------



## diegodbs

Que yo sepa, en Cuba. No quiere decir que todos los cubanos hablen así, pero es algo que se oye allí.


----------



## acomcon

Hola,

Creo que esa pronunciación se oye también en otros países del Caribe, no sólo en Cuba. Me consta que es así en en Puerto Rico y en Venezuela.  Eso sí, entre personas de muy bajo nivel educativo.

Feliz fin de semana


----------



## belano75

En Alicante y en el territorio valenciano en general se suele pronunciar "Madrid" con todas sus letras, tal y como se escribe. En Murcia suelen decir algo así como "Madrih" (con una leve aspiración), a no ser que quieran enfatizar, entonces dicen "Madrid".

Eso de cambiar las -d por -z yo personalmente lo encuentro extraño, ahora bien, si es un rasgo dialectal de León, como tal me parece respetable.

Por cierto, no sé si os habréis fijado en que Zapatero dice también "conviciones" en vez de "convicciones" y aplica esa misma reducción a todas las palabras semejantes. Supongo que será otro rasgo de León. 

En general yo no creo que Zapatero hable mal, simplemente lo hace a la manera leonesa. Eso sí, es tremendamente soporífero.

Por cierto, la forma de hablar de Aznar, ¿no os parece extrañísima?


----------



## jester.

Cambiar "r" por "l" es un error que es muy fácil a cometer. Prestad atención a la posición de vuestras lenguas cuando pronunciáis los dos sonidos y ya veréis...


----------



## mhp

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Cambiar "r" por "l" es un error que es muy fácil a cometer. Prestad atención a la posición de vuestras lenguas cuando pronunciáis los dos sonidos y ya veréis...



 I agree, ‘L’ and ‘R’ are similar sounds in Spanish. A lot of French and Germans pronounce ‘R’ in a way that has no equivalent in Spanish, but they probably be understood a lot better if they pronounced it as ‘L’. But again, they don’t do it, because despite their “blue” eyes they are afraid to be mistaken for a Chinese.


----------



## natasha2000

belano75 said:
			
		

> Por cierto, la forma de hablar de Aznar, ¿no os parece extrañísima?


 
Pues a mi sí. Más que Zapatero.


----------



## tafanari

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Que yo sepa, en Cuba. No quiere decir que todos los cubanos hablen así, pero es algo que se oye allí.


En cierto sentido, todos los países de habla hispana lo hacen. Lo que pasa es que como lo hacemos todos, nadie se da cuenta.

arbo*r* -> árbo*l*
carce*r* -> cárce*l*
marmo*r* -> mármo*l*
p*r*áctica -> p*l*ática
pa*r*abola -> pa*l*abra

Y otra más según el DRAE:

*resbalar**.*

(de _re-_ y _esba*r*ar_).


----------



## Jellby

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Cambiar "r" por "l" es un error que es muy fácil a cometer. Prestad atención a la posición de vuestras lenguas cuando pronunciáis los dos sonidos y ya veréis...



Y al revés también se da, al menos en el habla coloquial andaluza: "Qué a*r*ma tiene e*r* quillo".


----------



## jester.

¿Qué es un quillo? No encuentro la palabra en mi diccionario.


----------



## jivemu

*quillo* = *chiquillo (chico)*

En Murcia se dice muchísimo *acho* = *muchacho*, pero sólo como vocativo (llamada de atención)


----------



## jester.

Gracias por tu explicación.


----------



## HyphenSpider

Yo nunca he oído a nadie cambiar una *r* por una *l  *. A lo mejor es que no he entendido bien el mensaje...


----------



## diegodbs

HyphenSpider said:
			
		

> Yo nunca he oído a nadie cambiar una *r* por una *l  *. A lo mejor es que no he entendido bien el mensaje...


 
Sí, lo has entendido bien. En Cuba suele suceder ese cambio de R a L en la pronunciación.


----------



## elmoch

jivemu said:
			
		

> *quillo* = *chiquillo (chico)*
> 
> En Murcia se dice muchísimo *acho* = *muchacho*, pero sólo como vocativo (llamada de atención)


 
En Extremadura, sobre todo en el sur, se usan también las aféresis *chacho* y *acho* en función de vocativo.


----------



## tafanari

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Sí, lo has entendido bien. En Cuba suele suceder ese cambio de R a L en la pronunciación.


En partes de Repu'blica Dominicana y Puerto Rico tambi'en. Incluso, hay boricuas que suelen decir "Puelto Rico" (los del interior de la isla suelen decir "Puelto Jico" con la jota bien fuerte que se oye en partes de Espan~a).


----------



## Jellby

HyphenSpider said:
			
		

> Yo nunca he oído a nadie cambiar una *r* por una *l  *. A lo mejor es que no he entendido bien el mensaje...



Es el típico acento caribeño: no te enojes, mi amol 

Mira, un libro que se llama "Cuba, mi amol": http://www.agapea.com/Cuba-mi-amol-n47472i.htm


----------



## tafanari

Jellby said:
			
		

> Es el típico acento caribeño: no te enojes, mi amol
> 
> Mira, un libro que se llama "Cuba, mi amol": http://www.agapea.com/Cuba-mi-amol-n47472i.htm



Y hay una película dominicana que se llama "Nueba Yol".


----------



## natasha2000

tafanari said:
			
		

> Y hay una película dominicana que se llama "Nueba Yol".


 
¿Esto sería Nueva York?  

¡Por favor! jajaja


----------



## Magmod

¿Quisiera saber cómo dice Madrid el Rey de España? Seguro es una persona el que fácil comprenderlo ¿no?


----------



## Chalon

Talking about this, in Chile, sometimes we omit the "s". For example when we must say "Los Andes", we say: "Loh Andeh". Bye.


----------



## natasha2000

Magmod said:
			
		

> ¿Quisiera saber cómo dice Madrid el Rey de España? Seguro es una persona el que fácil comprenderlo ¿no?


 
Creo que lo he oído un par de veces, y lo pronuncia como todos los madrileños - Madriz....


----------



## Jellby

Magmod said:
			
		

> ¿Quisiera saber cómo dice Madrid el Rey de España? Seguro es una persona el que fácil comprenderlo ¿no?



No sé cómo lo pronuncia, pero yo no lo tomaría como ejemplo de buena dicción, la verdad es que tiene un tono un poco gangoso.


----------



## dahut

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Here's my question:
> Is saying _"Madri*z*" _for _Madrid _considered poor diction in Spain? Is it as "bad" or "worse" than saying _"Madr*í*_" or _"Madri*t*"_ ? This article seems to say that this kind of pronunciation should be avoided in formal speech but I hear people ignoring this rule quite a bit on TVE. Even Zapatero says _*libertaz*_, _*igualdaz*_, etc and what's more formal than a presidential speech?​


Yes, it's poor diction. No matter what we could explain of regional accents whatsoever.

Spanish is one of those languages which pronunciation is "locked", meaning that you have, most of the time, one sound = one letter (or combination of letters "ch", "ll" etc.) so, "d" must be pronounce "d".

Anyway, one can change the pronuntiation. If I'm in my city, when I say Madrid or universidad, the final "d" could sound closer to a "t", but becomes softer when I am, for instance, in Madrid


----------



## bartges90

heidita said:
			
		

> Zapatero is not precisely an example of good diction, but anyway...
> 
> In Madrid, everybody pronounces the d at the end of any word a z , so _Madriz_ is perfectly correct and is not considered a poor pronunciation.
> 
> This pronunciation is regional. And "nobody" says _Madrit_ here.



In Catalonia much people says "Madrit".
It's another language so, don't worry about it. Here the finally D it's said how T..

bye..


----------

